# My SMALL MAC Collection



## aLove4MakeUp (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy pic. It was taken with my phone. I Just started buying MAC in Nov/Dec  of 2008. I really don't have a lot. I try buying makeup I know I'm gonna use.








From Bottom LEFT to RIGHT: Studio Finish Concealer NW25, Select Moisturecover NW20, Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Medium, HK Beauty Powder in Tahitian Sand, FAFI Small Makeup Bag, HK Beauty Powder Blush in Fun & Games, Fleur Power Blush, Emote Blush (used for contouring),  HK CuteSter Lipstick, Hue Lipstick, FAFI Utterly Frivolous Lipstick, HK She Loves Candy Lipglass, HK Mimmy Lipglass, HK Pink Fish TLC, Fascinating Ruby 6 Smokey Eyes, Eye Kohl in Smolder (above brushes) I *FORGOT to add my LILICENT CREAM BLUSH, Fix+, and Brush Cleaner*, they are not in the photo
Brushes From Bottom to Top: 187, 116, 109, 227, 217... Inside the Makeup Bag are the 5 Brushes from the Holiday Set 187SE, 190SE, 168SE, 194SE


----------



## fintia (Mar 3, 2009)

nice!! I started collecting MAC around october 2008..I am a newbie.. I recently got a big haul just because I am a huge fan of HK!! so for me this was a great start with MAC LOL


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 4, 2009)

Great start into MAC! I love how you have a bunch of really fantastic brushes so far - those help tremendously.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a good start...you have more blushes than I had when I started a year ago


----------



## User93 (Mar 4, 2009)

I LOVE small but well-organised collections waaay more than huge make-up pr0n! You have great basics!!! I could live with that without having anything else


----------



## gitts (Mar 4, 2009)

aLove4MakeUp said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic. It was taken with my phone. I Just started buying MAC in Nov/Dec of 2008. I really don't have a lot. I try buying makeup I know I'm gonna use.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I started out that way too and it quickly morphed into an addiction.  Now I have makeup, I dont see myself ever using up and I continue to buy with no end in site.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 5, 2009)

awesome brush choices


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 5, 2009)

i started collecting around the same time as well

you need to add the 239 and 224 brushes to your collection =]


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Love it!!!  It wont stay that small for very long, haha.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_i started collecting around the same time as well

you need to add the 239 and 224 brushes to your collection =]_

 
LOL It's funny u say that... I actually just placed an order for them online this week. I'm also making a trip to the MAC store next week to buy the new Studio Sculpt Concealer n some Lipsticks..... Thank so much ladies for all ur compliments!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

ahh u have the 227! i want that!!


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aLove4MakeUp* 

 
_LOL It's funny u say that... I actually just placed an order for them online this week. I'm also making a trip to the MAC store next week to buy the new Studio Sculpt Concealer n some Lipsticks..... Thank so much ladies for all ur compliments!_

 
awww! we're like little mac twins!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







if you're like me, the collection grows very quickly! im about to start up my third eyeshadow palette once my stuff comes in from teh specktra sales. teh sales and swaps forum is a cancer to my wallet


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 14, 2009)

small but a nice start


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I need to get a 187 next trip to the mall.


----------



## n_c (Apr 14, 2009)

nice stash!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow thats a great collection to start out with!


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice collection so far!  I started buying MAC ten years ago and I guess at that time I wasn't that into makeup because until the HK collection came out, I hadn't bought a dang thang!!!  I am so mad at myself because my makeup collection would've been crazy by now!!!  So now my collection is small but I'm slowly but surely building it up, recession be damned!!


----------



## cathlila (May 25, 2009)

this is nice! i like the brushes...you have a lot considering the time frame.    


i started buying mac in February, and my collection is not nearly this extensive...you have everything you need to do a range of full-faces here! and  you got a bunch of hello kitty!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 25, 2009)

You have an amazing MAC collection! I started to get into MAC again last year in July and now I'm so addicted!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

nice!


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Very nice collection. You were smart to start investing in good brushes right away.


----------

